# whos burst your bubble in 2008



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Who was the first person to  irritate you in 2008- was it your hubby with a dirty fart?, or the neighbours for complaining about your car being in the way......

Mine was my MIL but thats no surprise. 

Lotsky


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine was somebody at work. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

mine was a gym member at work - he is unhappy with the new wellness system installed in the gym and doesn't want to use a 'key', you can please some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all of the time


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine was dh, men who needs 'em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

mine was something somebody said on FF!  in general. Showed intolerance and not really worth talking to!
I had forgotten about it actually but since you ask


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH, No less than about 10 seconds into the New Year he was roaringly drunk   completely showed us up


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

DH - he was more interested in playing poker at midnight rather than giving me a snog to see the new year in!!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine was DP parents - they did not come and visit DD at all over christmas - she still has not had their presents from them.  I am thinking of telling them to keep the gifts for Christmas this year.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dancer p said:


> mine was a gym member at work - he is unhappy with the new wellness system installed in the gym and doesn't want to use a 'key', you can please some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all of the time


I am AMAZED!! Those systems are just fantastic. Especially for people like me. I always forget how to program and use the machines and have left 3 gyms now because I just got so embarassed and fed up with asking all the time. I found one of these gyms and it was just great! Of course, I don't live near it now but really wish I did live near one. I would join

xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

MIne waas an fit elderly guy who had parked in a family car park space in Sainsburys, who was stading by his car having a *** waing for his wife. He wouldn't move his car even though I asked him to do so nicely so I could get my car in and unload my twins.

I had to report him in the end. If he had gone away from his car I would have let his tyres down !

Chris


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

brownowl23 said:


> MIne waas an fit elderly guy who had parked in a family car park space in Sainsburys, who was stading by his car having a *** waing for his wife. He wouldn't move his car even though I asked him to do so nicely so I could get my car in and unload my twins.
> 
> I had to report him in the end. If he had gone away from his car I would have let his tyres down !
> 
> Chris




Same thing happened to me the other day! Bloke in a BMW 3 series (what else!) drove the wrong way down the one way bit and pulled into the only empty parent/child space that I'd just spotted and gone all the way round the right way to pull into.
I don't mind if there's no other spaces available but there were loads of normal ones, in the next row so he just being exceptionally lazy. I didn't let his tyres down but I did adjust his wing mirrors. Next time I'll save a dirty nappy for his windscreen. 

First person to annoy me in 2008 was someone at work. I'll be having the last laugh on that one though.

C~x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

work always gets my goat up so you have my answer  

hate it when you get people parking where they shouldnt  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gets my goat   I  haven't heard that saying in ages


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

That irritates me greatly when people park in the children and buggy spaces. 
I always snoop into the car windows to see if there is baby evidence i.e car seat or child on board sign....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

forgot about neighbour slamming door, did it again last night and this morning  , asked him not to, very politely,a while ago said he would try ( teenager , horrible mother ), but has continued! DH asked the mother to tell her son, again very politely with a nice smile( we are talking walls vibrating here at times ), she said that she did not like to be told what to tell her son. In my view she just tries to fart higher than her ass ( as we say in French)! 
we live in a nice area, but those neighbours have really no education. The son goes to a private school nearby, and they can't even teach him how to close a door!? 
Future Mummy


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

my boss!.  finally got round to telling him that I will be taking time off from June (not as much leave as I would have liked) for 'maternity' leave (surrogate involved) and instead of congratuling me was worried how he will cope!. men!!!  Has been stroppy with me ever since!!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

nicolat congrats on your PG hunny   + stuff your boss   doesnt sound like the polite understanding type, a little more self centred me thinks   let him be an  roll on your mat leave 

wish you + your surrogate all the best for the weeks ahead  

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

lotsky said:


> That irritates me greatly when people park in the children and buggy spaces.
> I always snoop into the car windows to see if there is baby evidence i.e car seat or child on board sign....


Dh makes me laugh, everytime we go shopping and there are available spaces he says i wish i'd brought my Mum with me we could have parked there   Even if his mum was with us he wouldn't but still makes me laugh  

The dog was the first thing that irritated me on New Years night he jumped up at me and scratched me by accident, still annoyed at it though as it bled, daft Mutts


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

future mummy said:


> In my view she just tries to fart higher than her ass ( as we say in French)!


 I can just picture it, the mind boggles!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have never heard the fart saying how funny


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Mine was my outlaws     cant stand them we have no contact from them all year and then Bingo New Years Eve on the phone at 12.15 wishing DH Happy New Year no mention of me like usual god i hate them with a vengence


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think my MIL hates me.... I am convinced she thinks her baby is too good for me


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Saila, you stole her baby! what do you expect!  
although MIL and I are fine, I am happy I am here and she is in Australia. all MIL have that thing regarding DIL haven't they, some just hide it better than others!!  I can't complain though, I have ok in laws, .. and they are all down under! 
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am considering emigrating now


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i would be so happy if my mother in law emigrated but she does live on mars already so she cant get much further away !!!!!! rancid evil old cow that she is grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

should we get a new thread going : what is the worse thing that your MIL has ever done!  

Future Mummy


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

future mummy said:


> should we get a new thread going : what is the worse thing that your MIL has ever done!
> 
> Future Mummy


Could that be Mother as well


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My Monster in Law we should call it


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Saila said:


> My Monster in Law we should call it


That film was great


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

We had a thread a while back called Mother In Law's tongue that was full of that stuff, but sadly it has gone. WOuld be lovely to hear all those rants about tie Outlaws though. I have none (both pushing up daisies) so I can't join in but I feeling continiously lucky when I read about how others deal with theirs.

C~x

P.S. I am sure that I too, one day, wil hate my DIL who takes my little man form me.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I liked the fim too. I love J.Lo and Jane Fonda. 
Scooby, is your mum difficult at times? I am sure she loves you though.  

Future Mummy


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

future mummy said:


> Scooby, is your mum difficult at times? I am sure she loves you though.
> 
> Future Mummy


Lets just say she has a way with words, and doesn't engage brain before opening mouth


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shall I make a new thread about MIL do you think? from what caz is saying the old one was interesting to read!
As I said I don't have any problems with mine but then we are not neighbours!!!!! ( Down under for her , here for me  )


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Although Lotsky , maybe you would like to do it as the original idea of this thread was yours  
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do it   We can all post our own funny stories


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

